# Swan Shoulder Mount



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

When I first had the guy standing in my workshop requesting a Swan shoulder mount I thought to myself....Now that's gonna look goofy!

Well, it's all done now and I gotta say, It aint half bad! In fact, I think it looks pretty cool.

What do Y'all think?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Definately different! In a good way. I don't know if its my cup-a-joe, but it is cool.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Tex I think they look cool. I have thought about having one done. you make it look very good. I have only seen pic from my tax the one he did. keep up the good work and watch out you might start having people ask for one. by the way how much would one cost from you ?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

One *MILLION* dollars!!! MmmmmWwwwwwwAaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks great. But I never knew that birds had shoulders.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> Looks great. But I never knew that birds had shoulders.


 :shock: Ya learn sumthin new every day!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

That looks pretty good. And if you don't have room for a full body, then that is a good alternative.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

that looks great tex, i like it alot and the fact that it gives people an alternative to a full mount is even better.

...so is the showroom 100% now?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

It does look good, But definately not my cup of joe either. Its the body & wings to me that makes a bird mount. Dont get me wrong, It does look good. But a little strange to me :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> that looks great tex, i like it alot and the fact that it gives people an alternative to a full mount is even better.
> 
> ...so is the showroom 100% now?


Almost... Just a little more lipstick and some mascara and she'll be all done.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Just how much would one of those cost? nice job.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

duck jerky said:


> Just how much would one of those cost? nice job.


For you, One *BILLION* dollars!

I'll tell you this, you always learn on your first anything and I didn't charge enough I can tell you that. Those neck mounts are almost as much work as a regular mount.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Also a great alternative if you got that perfect headed drake....but blew his wings to smitereens! So TEX.....When you gonna start doing European Duck Skull mounts? LMAO! Seriously, Looks awesome. I thought about askin you to do up a Gaddie that I got last season, but decided not to. Maybe this season......

Yancy


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

I am so doing that with my swan after I shoot it this fall.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TagmBagm said:


> I am so doing that with my swan after I shoot it this fall.


If you do, and you choose me to do it for you, let ME skin the bird... Please!


----------



## TagmBagm (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't worry Tex if I do it I will probably end up doing the whole thing myself. I have been getting better and that looks like something fun and new.


----------

